# Airbrush Virgin



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

I am tempted to shell out for an airbrush to expand the painting techniques I can use and hopefully help me complete armies and terrain faster, especially when a nice smooth colour is required.

So what I am hoping that the assembled masses can tell me is what is required airbrush, compressor, nozzles, etc? What paints do people recommend? Good places to look for starter sets?

Any help or guidance appreciated.


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

I have had a look around and the 'Badger Precision' seems to be fairly reasonably priced and comes in a basic kit package in most places.

Would folks recommend using a can of propellant or a compressor? And what paint work well via an airbrush?


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

First tip is don't use GW paint for the Airbrush. It's too thick I believe.

My friend paints his IG tanks semi-realistically and uses regular modeling paints with his Airbrush. (I think the brand he uses is called Timari or something like that.)

Other then what he tells me about it, I have no experience in airbrushing.


Things such as airbrushes and nozzles differ greatly because it depends on what you are airbrushing and how you airbrush.

I think lol.


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

After contacting my friend,

He recommends a 'Single Action' Airbrush and test it on an old model or two for a while to get used to it. Also it's good to test it on an old model before every time you plan on using it on the one you want to paint to make sure everything is working right.

*MAKE SURE THAT THE AIRBRUSH AND IT'S PARTS ARE ALWAYS PROPERLY CLEANED AFTER EACH USE!!!* One little bit of dried paint in the wrong place can ruin the whole airbrush as it may not spray properly again.

Airbrushing is a skill that takes a long time to get used to. He has been doing this for years and he still has a hard time doing things right.

Also the brand of paint he uses is Tamiya.

He also wishes you the best of luck.


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm afraid of Airbrushes


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Atrum, I shall use that info in my searches.

zenfarr I have been for a long time but have seen them used to good effect especially when trying to get a smooth, solid base coat onto a lot of models quickly, e.g. Imperial Fist Space Marines.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Air Brushes are a good investment if you plan on painting a lot of large models and terrain. I would invest in a good compressor that allows you to adjust the PSI for the best results. If you decide to use the Propellant Cans I suggest you buy two, they begin to get cold during use and don't provide sufficient pressure, You will need good strong pressure when your ready to clean up when your done. So in the long run the Compressor will pay for it self. Propellant cans are 10-15 dollars a piece, you can get a good compressor around fifty dollars. 

The best paint to use is Tamiya and Vallejo Air which designed specifically for air brushes. I use rubbing alcohol to thin the paint to the consistancy of milk, too thin is always better then too thick. I have used GW paints in the past, I thinned them with Windex which worked well you just need to clean the brush right away. 

For clean up I use straight paint thinner, I buy a large jug at the hobby store and follow up with water to get out the thinner. 

If your brush starts to have problems check and make sure the needle isn't bent thats usually the first thing that break/damage. If you get dried paint in the brush I would dismantle it and soak it in air brush cleaner which you can purchase at any hobby store that supplies air brushes. Hope this helps let me know if you need anything else. 
Brian


----------



## Atrum Custodis (Nov 2, 2007)

:shok: Windex?! 

I got to tell my friend about that one lol.


----------



## HiveFleetMedusa (Dec 4, 2007)

how much does an airbrush cost ?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd say an acceptable one would be around fifty to seventy five dollars for the brush and the same for the compressor. That is its major downfall is its a big purchase, but if you take good care of it, it will last for some time.


----------



## Dartanyun (Nov 14, 2007)

I have one and it ran me 140 for brush, compressor, and paint. painted up a baneblade for a friend with it. turned out pretty good, after a little trial and error. Just practice a little on paper first to get the hang of it, then base paint something large to get the feel. after that you should be able to do some minor detail with what you have learned.


----------



## HiveFleetMedusa (Dec 4, 2007)

ok thx!:biggrin::mrgreen:


----------



## blitz000 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wonder is it possible to repressurize the propellant and any idea what is the stuff they pump inside the can?


----------



## aardvark (Feb 19, 2008)

*Airbrushing Guide*

See the attached PDF file. I put this together some time ago specifically for airbrush novices, and I think it was published somewhere on Heresy.

I think this answers most if not all of the questions raised above.

As an addendum, I recently bought 2 more beautiful airbrushes from a Hong Kong eBay seller for less than £40 inc P&P for the pair. Can't remember the seller's name for certain and can't find it in my records either. Might have been "Peco London".


----------

